# Windsor Wellington & Kinesis



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Since the specs (and the frame says) Kinesis....

does the wellington use:
Welcome to Kinesis Website
or
Welcome to Kinesis Website

I'm leaning to the G1040

For the fork.... which one?
Welcome to Kinesis Website


----------



## lardo (Aug 16, 2011)

Neither. If you actually look at the Wellington frame, it doesnt have the same tubing of either one.


----------



## mountinroady (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Windsor Wellington &amp; Kinesis*

Not sure what tubeset the Wellington specs, but it appears to be hydoformed and double butted. KINESIS Taiwan facility.
View attachment 274178

Heckava nice frameset!


----------



## rdtindsm (Jan 16, 2013)

I need 5 posts to start a new thread, this will be the 5th. Would like to start separate thread on recent purchase of Windsor Knight.


----------

